# Descaling problem



## Franzpan (May 11, 2010)

Hi guys, I have just descaled my little Delonghi bar32 for the first time, I ran about half a tank of descaling solution through it, letting it sit for about 10mins at a time before flushing and replenishing the boiler with more solution.

I then ran a tank full of fresh water through the machine to clean it out and the water was coming out milky white so I ran another tank through....and another...until i had four full tanks flushed and the water is still coming out milky white, it dosent seem to have cleared any from the first tank I have put through.

Any ideas as to what is causing this or what I can do? or is it just a case of flushing and flushing until it goes clear? I thought for it being such a small boiler that four tanks would be more than enough?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Which descaling solution did you use?

Hopefully not normal descaler as used in jugs and washing machines?

It may be that the descaler is reacting with the metal in the boiler.


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

Just keep going till it runs clear. Not a lot else you can do really. Like Glenn says check the decaling solution you used. Most of us just use citric acid (in powder form) diluted in the tank. This stays clear apart from a slightly green tint. It is also natural and very cheap.


----------



## Franzpan (May 11, 2010)

erm I used... calcinet...







I know it says not to use in domestic espresso machines but I didnt think it would do much harm if i just let it sit for 20mins max.

The water comes out white and milky then if it sits in a jug for a minute it clears completely. Does this sound like a reaction with the boiler?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Yes. In some cases boilers need to be replaced if the incorrect type of descaler is used as they can be weakened with certain chemicals


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

It's a long shot but at a flat I used to own the water from the cold water tap always came out cloudy and after a few minutes would clear. A plumber told me it was simply air bubbles and nothing to worry about. He put it down to the water coming in being slightly warmer than normal. You could try letting the boiler heat up fully and then flushing. Hope you get it sorted.


----------

